# Silverline Orange or Kestrel SIM180?



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

I have decided to get a rotary but can't decide between the following two:

Silverline Orange @ £48 (with delivery)
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-machine/silverline-rotary-polisher/prod_513.html

Kestrel SIM180 @ £68 (with delivery)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kestrel-Heavy...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

The only real difference seems to be that the Kestrel has Electronic Speed Control. So my question is, is ESC really worth paying £20 more for and does this feature mean that better results can be achieved?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

as far as i know the slide control is easier then a digital one as you can vary your speed slightly
a digital one may just work in increments of speed with no middle ground


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> as far as i know the slide control is easier then a digital one as you can vary your speed slightly
> a digital one may just work in increments of speed with no middle ground


Not quite mate, the difference with the ESC is that the speed is constant where as the standard controller does not adjust depending on work load so when you load it up it slows down. The esc will be much easier to use as you will get a constant speed.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

I might be wrong Kilmo, but I don't believe the Kestral you linked to has ESC. I can't find ESC mentioned in that auction description. I think confusion arises from there being two versions of the Kestral SIM180 being sold. Maybe there are two SIM180's or maybe a retailer has mis-quoted model numbers. Check this quote from pro James B, who recommends one version of the Kestral:



james b said:


> I do use the kestral on a day to day basis, i use these ones http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kestrel-Heavy...8299098QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> Not these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Kestrel-...Item?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ebayphotohosting i had huge problems with these they are pony IMO


James is linking to what appears to be the same model as your eBay link. Notice how ESC is only mentioned on the second model, which James doesn't recommend.

There's also a new Silverline model now. They talk of 'electronic speed control' and 'Variable Speed Control'. I can't say for sure that that ESC, is as described by gt5500.


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Car Key. I too noticed that there was no mention of ESC in the listing that I linked, so I emailed the seller a couple of days ago and he confirmed that it does indeed have ESC despite not stating this in the description. It is also the same seller that James B originally linked to.

So, would everyone agree that ESC is worth the extra money and is a wothwhile feature to have?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Kilmo said:


> So, would everyone agree that ESC is worth the extra money and is a wothwhile feature to have?


 I'm not really qualified to comment, but from what I've read on here, that would be a definite 'yes'. Especially beneficial to a novice.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Karl is commenting on something completely different and not related to the Kestrel in OP's Q

Secondly the Kestrel DOES have Electronic Speed Control ( I have one as a back up)

I would personally buy the kestrel as it wont bog down if you apply pressure like the Silverline will .
That said I think Silverline do a model with ESC - but unsure of the model number / colour


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

I think this is the Silverline with the ESC (first one on the list):

http://www.kingdomtools.co.uk/power_tools/Polishers__PL_368.html

However, apparently it doesn't have a trigger control, instead it is controlled via the LCD readout, which isn't desirable according to this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87755&highlight=silverline&page=3


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I have also thought about both these machines, and if funds ever allow I will go for the Kestrel for the ESC :thumb:

The Silverline is a top machine for the money though.


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

I have just purchased the Kestrel from the ebay seller I mentioned above, as it seems like many people think ESC is something that is worth paying a little extra for. I intend to pair this with a 3M backing plate and pads. I will keep everyone informed of how I get on with it! :buffer:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one and keep us up to date plz :thumb:


----------

